
Vue CLI 3.0 is here - Akryum
https://medium.com/the-vue-point/vue-cli-3-0-is-here-c42bebe28fbb
======
haburka
I recently used vue cli 3 for a small project and I found parts of it to be
absolutely delightful, like the UI that allows you to pick if you want vue
router/prettier/vuex/etc. I also had some very easy installation stories but
then a couple that took a few hours to hack in. As someone who writes lots of
Ember code, the vue cli does not have the add on story that Ember has which
makes it difficult. You will have to write quite a bit of webpack config in a
medium sized app, which may break if you upgrade vue cli.

However the philosophy of the cli is pretty solid. It seems to mostly be about
enabling developers to write front end apps the way they want. I personally
prefer a more opinionated philosophy, but just having tools to enable your
work without telling you how to use them is a nice feeling.

